# How to stop updates to Date Modified field in Windows Explorer



## Karia44 (Sep 25, 2008)

While searching for some information in some old files, I noticed that every time I open a Word document, using Word 2007, the "date modified" shown in Windows Explorer automatically updates and changes the file properties to reflect the current date and time. I make no changes to the file and at no time am I asked to Save the document, which would justify the update of the Date Modified field. 

This happens in both Vista and XP.

Is there any way I can change this setting? I only want the date modified to change when I actually make a modification to the document.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I saw your post the other day and I don't experience this issue with XP and office 2003. The fact that you are opening these with 2007(different version) may be cause the file to change?? Once you open a file and save does the modified date behavior continue if you do it again?


----------



## Karia44 (Sep 25, 2008)

No. The modified date on the file never changes. However, every time I open and then close a file, without modification, the folder date is updated.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Ok, there are 3 dates you can chose to be displayed in file exployer. Creation Date, Last Modified Date and Last Accessed Date. You can right click on the 'label bar' accross the top and select what you want displayed. You have to go to 'more' to get to 'access date' on mine but I would think this could be controlled by default settings or group policies.

Anyway if 'access date' is changing that is correct behavior...I'm not clear on what your calling 'folder date'?


----------



## Karia44 (Sep 25, 2008)

I should have set the Date Modified field, instead of the folder date. In any case, I checked the Creation Date, Last Modified Date and Last Accessed Date. The Last Accessed Date is updating with each access of the folder. I tested this by opening and then closing the folder, without opening a document. In each case both the Last Accessed Date and the Last Modified Date were updated to reflect the current date and time. I know that the former is to be expected while the latter is exasperating.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Is this on your local PC or is this a network drive where some type of document tracking could be going on?? This is strange behavior, I'm curious.


----------

